#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  parfum winkelkwaliteit aangeboden!

## Aya1982

Dames, ik verkoop de bekendste parfummerken van winkelkwaliteit!!
Zijn jullie het ook zo zat zoveel te betalen voor jouw favoriete geurtje? Stop daarmee en bestel bij mij! Ik heb een zeer grote en vooral tevreden klantenkring!

Per stuk 25 euro! Nu 2 voor 45!!!

Dames eau de Parfum, tenzij anders vermeld. 
Heren eau de Toilette
❌ ❌ ❌ 1op1 ❌ ❌ ❌

Dames:

Gucci Bamboo 75ml
Dolce&Gabbana The One 75ml
Olympea Special Edition Paco Rabanne 80ml
Olympea Paco Rabanne 80ml
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle 100ml
Chanel Coco Noir 100ml
Lady Million Paco Rabanne 100ml
Alien Thierry Mugler 90ml
J'adore Dior 100ml
Angel Thierry Mugler 75ml
La vie est Belle Lancome 100ml
Black Opium Yves Saint Laurent 90ml
Si Intense 100ml
Givenchy Ange ou Demon le secret 100ml
Tresor Lancome 100ml
Tresor la Nuit Lancome 100ml
Manifesto Yves Saint Laurent ( edt ) 80ml
Burberry Weekend 100ml
Carolina Herrera CH ( edt ) 80ml
Chloe 75ml

Heren :

Viktor&Rolf Spicebomb 100ml
Invictus Paco Rabanne 100ml
Boss Bottled Night 100ml
Bleu de Chanel 100ml
1 Million Paco Rabanne 100ml
Burberry For Men 100ml
Dior Sauvage 100ml
Armani Aqua di Gio 200ml

Verzending binnen Nederland 6,95 pakketpost met track en tracecode

----------

